# Strobes keep blowing?



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

I put strobes on top of the rock gaurd on my dump truck and ever since i put them in they keep blowing fuses when i turn them on. I put them on their own circuit and each time i turn on the front ones they blow almost immediately. The rear one are fine its just the front ones. I check for shorts and theyre are none. I do not know where to look next


Tom


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

can you unplug the strobe lights, and turn it on and see if the fuse blowes?? can you unplug one of the cables for one side and see if it still blows the fuse??


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What strobes are you running?


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am running STRB-4W series Vehicle Strobe Light "got that off the site" heres the link. 4th one down. 
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...e&Page2Disp=/emergency-vehicle-led-lights.htm

I am using a 15 amp switch to turn the front two on, and another 15 amp switch to turn the rears on. Only the front ones seem to blow the fuse and are having the most issue. Also when i have the rear strobes on and i switch the front on the Amp meter on my truck goes all the way down to 8 of a second and it goes back up. When it goes down to eight my head lights dim and everything in the truck seems to slow down.. Its really weird when it happens.

Thanks guys.
Tom


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tbone3;1422748 said:


> I am running STRB-4W series Vehicle Strobe Light "got that off the site" heres the link. 4th one down.
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...e&Page2Disp=/emergency-vehicle-led-lights.htm
> 
> I am using a 15 amp switch to turn the front two on, and another 15 amp switch to turn the rears on. Only the front ones seem to blow the fuse and are having the most issue. Also when i have the rear strobes on and i switch the front on the Amp meter on my truck goes all the way down to 8 of a second and it goes back up. When it goes down to eight my head lights dim and everything in the truck seems to slow down.. Its really weird when it happens.
> ...


There's your problem!
When your truck goes down to in amps, they will shut off because there's not enough power going to them. Take a volt meter and check your batterys amps. Maybe your alt is bad or maybe just a bad battery.

You have two bateries right?


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes! Two batteries. Just bought them about 3 months ago, they're interstate batteries the heavy duty snow plowing ones. I had a guy check my alt and at the time it was fine. But they keep on blowing. But when he checked them the lights where working fine. So once they blow should i check it?


Tom


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

you have a short in the line. the led's don't draw enough power to cause your lights to dim. you have a bare wire or you have power to ground.


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ill check them once again. How will i know if i have power to a ground?



Tom


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

can you take one of the 2 fronts outta the circuit??/ like the left of right?? then turn on the switch and see what happens.
leds draw like no power,,so theres a short to gnd somewhere


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

check your connections see if you switched one light power to ground . or disconnect and check your power wire for a short to ground


----------

